# Brew Kit



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi when out hunting do you make your own coffee I am putting a brew kit together for when I go for long walks and long days hunting maybe a little stove tea coffee water first aid kit pocket knife things like that

do any of you use kit like that if so what have you in your day out kit looking for ideas maybe a pic or two thanks phil.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

For day trips i take a small tin cup and my Irish Kelley Kettle along with my trusty Mora knife with a Firesteel in the handle. And some cotton balls dipped in Vaseline for fire starter, in a small pill bottle.

I buy empty tea bags by the 100 and put a spoonful or so of coffee in tea bag and tie the bag up with a bit of dental floss. No coffee stuck in my teeth.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm not a coffee drinker, but my wife loves it. We like to go hiking, and here's a review i did of an espresso maker I got for her, for the trail. I'll just paste it here::

Got this little GSI backpacking espresso maker for my wife, as she is a coffee/espresso junkie, and thought I'd do a mini review on it.

Per the manufacturer:

The Mini-Expresso Maker works on the pressure principle. It is essential that these instructions are carefully
followed:
1) Prior to using your new Mini-Expresso Maker, wash all parts in hot soapy water.
FOR FIRST TIME USE! Follow general instructions but DO NOT ADD COFFEE. This will allow any metal filings,
debris or tastes to be flushed from the unit.
2) Fill the base with clean water up to the bottom of the safety valve.
3) Fill the filter funnel with freshly ground coffee. DO NOT pack the grounds down. Insert filter funnel into
base. The funnel has been designed as a correct measure, however, less coffee may be used for a weaker brew.
DO NOT use instant coffee!
4) Screw the top section firmly on the base and place on stove top at low heat.
5) Place cup under brass stem and within minutes your Expresso-Maker will deliver a flavorful cup of Europeanstyle
brew.

How it comes out of the box:










Apart:










Under the upper assembly:










Assembled:










In the field, using my Brunton Raptor stove:










The espresso maker's base was too small for the stove, so I found this drain cover. Note the tabs sticking up:










The espresso maker fit between the tabs like it was made for it. The drain cover also fit nicely on the stove:










After about 4 or 5 minutes, the espresso comes out:










Voila!










Perhaps not for everyone, but a neat little gadget none the less. My wife loves it.

BTW, in case anyone was wondering, the cup is an insulated stainless GSI Glacier espresso cup. Thanks for looking.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

The Warrior said:


> I'm not a coffee drinker, but my wife loves it. We like to go hiking, and here's a review i did of an espresso maker I got for her, for the trail. I'll just paste it here::
> 
> Got this little GSI backpacking espresso maker for my wife, as she is a coffee/espresso junkie, and thought I'd do a mini review on it.
> 
> ...


That's great love it


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

I like Warrior's idea, I have wanted to try the little espresso maker for a while.

Here is what I do:

1. I roast my own coffee

2. I use a porlex grinder to grind a minute before I make the coffee. the grinder does genuine espresso grind as well as turkish grind http://www.amazon.com/Porlex-JP-30-Stainless-Coffee-Grinder/dp/B0002JZCF2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1367782555&sr=8-1&keywords=porlex+hand+grinder

3. I use an aeropress to make the coffee, which is like a french press: add hot water stir coffee for a minute, press out coffee http://www.amazon.com/Aerobie-AeroPress-Coffee-Espresso-Maker/dp/B0047BIWSK/ref=sr_1_1?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1367782645&sr=1-1&keywords=aeropress

4. this set up is cheap ($100) and requires small appliances which can easily be carried, and makes a great cup of coffee.

Darren


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Here you go my brew kit so far I want to get another small pouch and fix it on the side for a small first aid kit and a few other bits and bobs


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice gear phil. Did you make that lid that's on the GSI Glacier cup, or did it come off something else?


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

The Warrior said:


> Nice gear phil. Did you make that lid that's on the GSI Glacier cup, or did it come off something else?


Hi the lid I made from a stainless steel tea coffee sugar pot cut the bottom of one fitted a handle and drilled a few holes to drain the water of when cooking works ok I got it from a boot sale think it was £1.00 for all three bit like these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3PC-STAINLESS-STEEL-CANISTER-POT-SET-TEA-COFFEE-SUGAR-KITCHEN-BRAND-NEW-/280914430998?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Kitchen_FoodStorage_GL&hash=item4167ce0c16


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Cool deal. The lid from a Stanley cookset will fit the GSI Glacier cup like it was made for it.

Stanley:










Lid also has drain holes:










Two cups inside:










Next to my 12cm Zebra billy pot:










Fits in a GSI, but rattles a bit:










Oh yeah, the lid on the GSI cup, haha:










Perfect fit:


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

That looks like a great bit of kit must admit I like new kit I got a nice Alice pack a medium one with the frame and shelf I love it its a great pack


----------

